# New babies!



## Moose9 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was just checking on my Centruroides sculpturatus (Arizona bark scorpion), which I just received from one of the members a week or so ago and saw these cute little baby scorpions on her back. My wife counted 10 little scorplings. This is a first for me, so any tips in a successful upbringing of these little ones would be appreciated.












Thanks in advance for any help,

Greg


----------



## Kathy (Jun 15, 2009)

Why do I feel like a grandmother all of a sudden?????  As soon as I saw your post I thought - oh, I wonder if it is one I sent you!  You know, I have probably captured about 50 scorpions in my yard in the past month, and I bet 90% of them have been female.  No wonder we have so many around here!  Well, that is pretty darn cool!! :razz:


----------



## radicaldementia (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats, buddy.  The best thing to do for now is just leave them alone.  In a week or so the babies will molt and then leave the mother's back.  Once they're off you can collect them.


----------



## 1crazygecko (Jun 16, 2009)

*Grats!*

Nice babies


----------



## Jorpion (Jun 16, 2009)

C. sculpturatus are quite prolific breeders! I just had my 8th brood in less than 2 months! So... my C. sculp count went from 20+ adults to over 185+!! I am on my 3rd tank - all the juvies are in their own tank. Enjoy your babies, I'm sure there are more to come!

Oh - I HIGHLY recommend purchasing pinhead crickets in a week or so. Once they're off mama's back they will eat like pigs and mine all love pinhead crickets. Let me know if you need any more information as I've raised quite a few to adulthood.

Jeff


----------



## jawlessemu (Jun 16, 2009)

sweet. im waiting for some of mine to pop also.


----------



## Moose9 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jorpion said:


> C. sculpturatus are quite prolific breeders! I just had my 8th brood in less than 2 months! So... my C. sculp count went from 20+ adults to over 185+!! I am on my 3rd tank - all the juvies are in their own tank. Enjoy your babies, I'm sure there are more to come!
> 
> Oh - I HIGHLY recommend purchasing pinhead crickets in a week or so. Once they're off mama's back they will eat like pigs and mine all love pinhead crickets. Let me know if you need any more information as I've raised quite a few to adulthood.
> 
> Jeff


Wow, that is allot of scorpions in a short period of time. My wife counted again and now sees up to 14 little ones. Can I feed them baby/newborn B. lateralis roaches instead of pinheads? Roaches I have, crickets I don't. Does there prey have to be live or can I pre-kill a roach and let them feed on that? One more ?. How long does it take for this species to mature?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Kathy (Jun 16, 2009)

I know the one I sent out that had babies, it was almost two weeks before they started to crawl off her back.  He counted 13 when they arrived.  How are they doing this evening?


----------



## Moose9 (Jun 17, 2009)

They are doing great and my wife recounted and we think there is 14 of the little devils now.  Cant wait till they hop off her back so I can transfer.


----------



## Jorpion (Jun 17, 2009)

Moose9 said:


> Wow, that is allot of scorpions in a short period of time. My wife counted again and now sees up to 14 little ones. Can I feed them baby/newborn B. lateralis roaches instead of pinheads? Roaches I have, crickets I don't. Does there prey have to be live or can I pre-kill a roach and let them feed on that? One more ?. How long does it take for this species to mature?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


If the roaches are VERY small, then yes! You can even try pre-killing a larger roach and setting it next to them (make sure it oozes with juices). I've done that before and before long the small scorps were all eating away. You will be surprised at how aggressive and independent they are once they leave momma's back. As far as maturation - you're probably looking at about 9-12 months. The speed of this process is greatly influenced on how often you feed and how warm they are kept.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 17, 2009)

Once thay leave the mothers back and start to feed.You can try adult crickets.All you have to do is crush the head of a cricket and drop in there container.I've seen the mother scorp eat a cricket.Then scorplings come over and share the same cricket with the mother.The scorpling will readily eat prekilled crickets and roaches.Seperate them in groups of 5.Thay will be more than willing to share with there brithers and sisters.This way you can keep track if thay start cannabalizing.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 20, 2009)

How are the little ones doing?  What is the current count?


----------



## Moose9 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Updated photo of babies*



Satellite Rob said:


> Once thay leave the mothers back and start to feed.You can try adult crickets.All you have to do is crush the head of a cricket and drop in there container.I've seen the mother scorp eat a cricket.Then scorplings come over and share the same cricket with the mother.The scorpling will readily eat prekilled crickets and roaches.Seperate them in groups of 5.Thay will be more than willing to share with there brithers and sisters.This way you can keep track if thay start cannabalizing.





Jorpion said:


> If the roaches are VERY small, then yes! You can even try pre-killing a larger roach and setting it next to them (make sure it oozes with juices). I've done that before and before long the small scorps were all eating away. You will be surprised at how aggressive and independent they are once they leave momma's back. As far as maturation - you're probably looking at about 9-12 months. The speed of this process is greatly influenced on how often you feed and how warm they are kept.


Thanks for the info. I have a recent pic of them, still on moms back. They are so tiny and cool looking. I will post new pics as they progress.


----------



## x-chan (Jun 25, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhhhhh...
Cute babies..


----------



## Moose9 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Updated photo of babies*

Here are a couple of new images showing the little tykes on there own and eating pieces of a B. lateralis roach I ripped apart. I may need to separate them, cause I noticed a couple didn't like sharing. Tails started flying, it was so cool to watch.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome photos!   I keep checking your website to see how it progresses.    Did you see in another thread the pictures of my backyard where they come from?


----------



## Moose9 (Jul 3, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Awesome photos!   I keep checking your website to see how it progresses.    Did you see in another thread the pictures of my backyard where they come from?


Thanks and no I haven't seen the thread yet. I am going to search for it now and check it out. I'll keep both my website and this thread updated on there progress.


----------



## JC50 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have never personally owned any scorpions,but know someone who does and their were baby ones about the size of the ones in your last picture.They are pretty cool when they are that young and start feeding on their own and start to develop their own personalities.Best of luck with them and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## JC50 (Jul 3, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Why do I feel like a grandmother all of a sudden?????  As soon as I saw your post I thought - oh, I wonder if it is one I sent you!  You know, I have probably captured about 50 scorpions in my yard in the past month, and I bet 90% of them have been female.  No wonder we have so many around here!  Well, that is pretty darn cool!! :razz:


 Oh.And congrats to the new Grandmother too.You can never forget the Grandmother.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 3, 2009)

JC50 said:


> Oh.And congrats to the new Grandmother too.You can never forget the Grandmother.


lol, that's a good one!


----------

